# Single Action



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Tell me about the BearCat .22lr. How do they shoot? are they accurate? 
I like the small size of this gun, It makes it easier to pack when I ride my ATV. I'm selling my Benelli Nove 12ga camo turkey gun to get a single action .22 or Maybe a .17 ? Give me some advice please


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get that BearCat and keep it and half way take care of it and you can teach your grandkids how to shoot with it. Great little gun. Good luck.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I just hit on the words "single action". My bad---but I'm all for it! Good luck!


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

I just bought one for my daughter this summer. I wanted her to start with a SA, and I liked the small frame size to fit in her hand ( she's 9 yrs old). It's not a bad little gun. The grips & finish leave a little to be desired. My intention is that she works out the mechanics on it, and then keep it to teach her kids. Overall, not a bad pistol for the price in my opinion.


----------

